
What goes into a consultant/contractor rate? - mbrubeck
http://loungesessions.wordpress.com/2009/10/19/what-goes-into-a-consultantcontractor-rate/
======
Kliment
Well crap. By that argument, a consultant's rates are dependent on rents and
car insurance rates. There is no such correlation. Consultant rates are
determined by their perceived value of themselves and their perceived value to
whoever hires them, in some form of negotiation. Obviously this has to cover
all the listed costs, since it's not worth it to said consultant otherwise,
but that's not what determines the price. This article makes it sound like
justification, in the "Oh look at poor old me and all my costs, I need to pay
all these things and therefore I am so expensive" sense. Nobody hires a
consultant because said consultant cannot make rent otherwise (nepotism and
such excluded). They are hired because of some perceived value to whoever
hires them.

